

How we could have stopped swine flu (2009) - jewel
http://www.prospectmagazine.co.uk/magazine/howwecouldhavestoppedswineflu

======
jewel
This is interesting because even though it doesn't mention it, it seems the
same technique would have worked for the current ebola outbreak.

